# Texas man fatally shoots 11-year-old daughter while hunting, authorities say



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 30, 2021)

A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.

The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.


Harrison County is in northeastern Texas along the Louisiana border.

The girl’s father, who has not been publicly identified, has not been charged with any crimes, Owen said. The man was hunting when he was unloading a high-powered rifle, which fired and struck his daughter once, Owen said.

Although the investigation is ongoing, Owen said, the shooting appears to have been a tragic accident. “For it to be a father and daughter is just a horrible situation,” he said.

Dispatchers began receiving 911 calls at about 5:15 p.m. Saturday about a "hunting accident involving an 11-year-old female," the sheriff’s office said in a statement. "Further calls determined that a father had accidentally shot his 11-year-old daughter."

Air transportation was requested, the sheriff’s office said, but all emergency helicopters were grounded because of inclement weather. The critically wounded girl was transported with a police escort to Christus Good Shepherd Medical Center in Longview, where she was pronounced dead, officials said.










						Texas father fatally shoots 11-year-old daughter while hunting
					

The shooting of Daisy Grace Lynn George appears to be accidental but remains under investigation, the Harrison County Sheriff's Office said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				





How do you shoot someone when you're unloading a gun? How would a rifle discharge when you don't have your finger on the trigger?

Should a safety test be required before you can buy a gun?


RIP


----------



## pknopp (Nov 30, 2021)

He should never be allowed to handle a gun again.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2021)

Hunting accidents happen every year. Four basic rules.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...



A cautionary story for all gun owners....


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Nov 30, 2021)

Stupid is as stupid does.

Hopefully he doesn't have any more.

That gene is strong.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2021)

2aguy said:


> A cautionary story for all gun owners....



Pretty much. He violated all four rules at once, and learned a cruel lesson in firearms safety.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Pretty much. He violated all four rules at once, and learned a cruel lesson in firearms safety.



Yep.......sad story all the way around


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 30, 2021)

I can't imagine anything more devastating than for a father to know he killed his own young daughter. Others will point out his stupid actions and lack of respect for gun safety rules,  and he probably deserves all of that, but for right now, I can only pity him.


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 30, 2021)

Accidental gun deaths are still a a minuscule percentage compared to the number of time people use guns annually.

In fact any other activity with such a low percentage of accidental deaths would be praised for being safe.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...


Most gun owners have no real appreciation of how dangerous they are.  They think of them as neat toys, not weapons.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 30, 2021)

You gotta be careful with those things.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Most gun owners have no real appreciation of how dangerous they are.  They think of them as neat toys, not weapons.



You've spoken to most gun owners?  That must have been exhausting.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 30, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Accidental gun deaths are still a a minuscule percentage compared to the number of time people use guns annually.
> 
> In fact any other activity with such a low percentage of accidental deaths would be praised for being safe.



*In 2018, accidental gun deaths accounted for 1% (458) of total gun-related deaths (39,740) in the United States. 






						[Updated 2022] Examining Accidental Gun Death Statistics | Aftermath
					

Accidental shootings are surprisingly common in the US examined in order to emphasize safety measures. Get the latest accidental gun death statistics here.




					www.aftermath.com
				



*
458 isn't trivial.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> I can't imagine anything more devastating than for a father to know he killed his own young daughter. Others will point out his stupid actions and lack of respect for gun safety rules,  and he probably deserves all of that, but for right now, I can only pity him.




I agree.........


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...


These things happen.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Most gun owners have no real appreciation of how dangerous they are.  They think of them as neat toys, not weapons.




Yeah.....no...

600 million guns in private hands....over 21.5 million Americans legally carry guns in public for self defense...

Accidental gun deaths in 2019?

486

Cars....

37,595

Of the two, cars are deadlier.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *In 2018, accidental gun deaths accounted for 1% (458) of total gun-related deaths (39,740) in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




600 million guns in private hands......over 21.5 million Americans can carry guns in public for self defense...

Each death is terrible but 458 is a tiny number....and the majority of those deaths are due to criminals with illegal guns in their home......


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 30, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You've spoken to most gun owners?  That must have been exhausting.


A representative sample.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 30, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> I can't imagine anything more devastating than for a father to know he killed his own young daughter. Others will point out his stupid actions and lack of respect for gun safety rules,  and he probably deserves all of that, but for right now, I can only pity him.


Hard for me to say this, but I do agree. Regardless of the circumstances and what he woulda, coulda, shoulda done is beside the point. I can not even imagine his grief and what he has to live with the rest of his life. Very heartbreaking


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Most gun owners have no real appreciation of how dangerous they are.  They think of them as neat toys, not weapons.



Strangely, you may be right to a point. Though I don't know about 'most'. The difference is 'responsible' gun owners, know exactly what they are and how dangerous they can be. There are far too many irresponsible gun owners that have no real understanding. Either way, that argument has little to do with this particular story that is a very tragic accident.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Hunting accidents happen every year. Four basic rules.


And have been ever present long before guns came about...


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2021)

Aside from street thugs and criminals, some of the most irresponsible gun owners are hunters. I'm not knocking hunting, but the biggest portion of your average hunters aren't really gun people. They don't carry a weapon every day, many of them don't even own an AR-15 or an AK-47, and they don't shoot much. If they own a handgun for self-protection, it usually stays locked up, unloaded, or resides in a drawer. 

They're what's known as in the gun culture as Fudds. Once a year they break out their bolt or lever-action rifle that belonged to their father/grandfather, put a couple rounds through it at the gun range, shoot a deer or two, then put their rifle away until next year. Most of them don't have a clue as to the proper maintenance, cleaning, and care of their rifles. Trust me, I've seen enough beat up old rusty guns at the public range. I've had to chew a few asses out for the way they don't observe where their muzzle is pointing. That's why I threw together a range in my back yard, so I don't have to be around those jokers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Most gun owners have no real appreciation of how dangerous they are.  They think of them as neat toys, not weapons.




  What a stupid thing to say.
Hunters see first hand what a rifle can do to flesh you moron.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 30, 2021)

Why can't we require hunter safety training?

Or gun training for that matter?

"Don't point the end with hole at anyone, ever."

"If you think your gun is unloaded, treat it like it isn't."

"If you see the bushes shaking, make sure it's a deer before you shoot."

"Don't leave a loaded gun around unsupervised kids." (toddlers kill like 30 people a year.)


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Why can't we require hunter safety training?
> 
> Or gun training for that matter?
> 
> ...



Hunter safety training...yes.  Gun safety training, no.  Owning and carrying a gun is a Right, and mandatory training cannot be used to deny the exercise of a Right.....democrats used Poll Taxes and Literacy tests to keep blacks from voting...they will use any mandatory training requirement as a way to keep people from owning and carrying guns....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> 458 isn't trivial.


Compared to 423,000,000 guns, it is.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Why can't we require hunter safety training?


Most states do.


Otis Mayfield said:


> Or gun training for that matter?


Because the right to keep and bear arms is a right protected by the constitution.'
The state can no more require training to own a gun than it can traing to have an abortion, publish a news story, become a member of a clergy - or vote.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Why can't we require hunter safety training?
> 
> Or gun training for that matter?
> 
> ...



Hunter safety won't prevent accidents from happening. I've been a hunter, shooter, reloader, collector, trader and even repair them on a personal basis. I've owned hundreds of guns throughout my lifetime, starting back in the early 60's. Shot hundreds of thousands of rounds, mostly at targets or training.

And in spite of that, even I've had 5 accidental discharges during my lifetime. I still don't know where the 9mm slug went after that last one I had in the garage, a few months ago. It's buried somewhere in those shelves full of shit I have out there. 

But I have started using a 5-gallon bucket full of sand to clear a weapon in.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...




Actually, it can. The Remington 700 had a series of failures, where the rifle would fire without any pressure on the trigger when it was taken off safe. 

￼ttps://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/06/remington-trigger-problems-surface-as-class-action-settlement-deadline-nears.html

The design was good, but the way it was executed to give a light, target style trigger, which led to greater accuracy, could also fail and fire as the safety was slid off. It became so prevalent for a while it was known as a “Remington moment” to shooters. 

And that is but one example. One that caused numerous deaths. 

Now, the anti gun folks will swear that this is why we need to get rid of the law protecting gun manufacturers, sellers, etc. from frivolous lawsuits. However, Remington was sued, several times by individuals, and eventually as a class action law suit. Design flaws, or flaws in manufacturing are not covered by the law protecting the manufacturers. 

As cars have recalls, there have been recalls for weapons. Including the Remington 700 and the Taurus Millennium Pro Pistols. Those would fire if the safety was on in some circumstances. 

IN a way, it is like a car, if the gear shift is in park, and there is a failure, the car can roll. So safety people say to always put your parking break on. In case the transmission fails to hold the car in park.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 30, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Hunter safety won't prevent accidents from happening. I've been a hunter, shooter, reloader, collector, trader and even repair them on a personal basis. I've owned hundreds of guns throughout my lifetime, starting back in the early 60's. Shot hundreds of thousands of rounds, mostly at targets or training.
> 
> And in spite of that, even I've had 5 accidental discharges during my lifetime. I still don't know where the 9mm slug went after that last one I had in the garage, a few months ago. It's buried somewhere in those shelves full of shit I have out there.
> 
> ...



They do that in army. The MPs discharge their pistols into a 5 gallon bucket of sand at the end of the shift.

Awfully embarrassing when a round goes off. But hey, maybe it saved a life.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Why can't we require hunter safety training?
> 
> Or gun training for that matter?
> 
> ...



  Most states do require Hunter safety courses below a certain age. Couldn't tell you the age but if you're a certain age you're grandfathered in.
I guess they figure if you havent shot anyone by now you're good to go.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Actually, it can. The Remington 700 had a series of failures, where the rifle would fire without any pressure on the trigger when it was taken off safe.
> 
> ￼ttps://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/06/remington-trigger-problems-surface-as-class-action-settlement-deadline-nears.html
> 
> ...



   Yep.
And I'm living proof. My Father in law gave me a Remington 700 in .270.
    Took it out the first time to sight it in and when I pulled the trigger it was like the safety was on. Of course I kept the barrel pointed down range at the hip and pulled the trigger several more times and nothing.
   As I was about to eject the shell it went off.
  Took it to a gunsmith and he said they're known for this. He fixed it and it's been a fine rifle ever since.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 30, 2021)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Strangely, you may be right to a point. Though I don't know about 'most'. The difference is 'responsible' gun owners, know exactly what they are and how dangerous they can be. There are far too many irresponsible gun owners that have no real understanding. Either way, that argument has little to do with this particular story that is a very tragic accident.


It has a lot to do with it.  Only someone who isn't conscious of the damage the rifle can do would have pointed it at anyone even accidentally with his finger on the trigger while supposedly unloading it.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 30, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What a stupid thing to say.
> Hunters see first hand what a rifle can do to flesh you moron.


And are still mostly clueless, which says a lot about their average intelligence.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *In 2018, accidental gun deaths accounted for 1% (458) of total gun-related deaths (39,740) in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you out there trying to ban cigs? You know, those little tobacco sticks that kill 600,000 Americans every year?

458 is peanuts compared to SIX HUNDRED THOUSAND.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 30, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Are you out there trying to ban cigs? You know, those little tobacco sticks that kill 600,000 Americans every year?
> 
> 458 is peanuts compared to SIX HUNDRED THOUSAND.



*Cigarette smoking is responsible for more than 480,000 deaths per year in the United States, including more than 41,000 deaths resulting from secondhand smoke exposure. This is about one in five deaths annually, or 1,300 deaths every day. On average, smokers die 10 years earlier than nonsmokers.*






__





						Fast Facts
					

See the fast facts regarding smoking and tobacco use.




					www.cdc.gov
				




sounded a little high.

There are a lot of things that cause more deaths than accidental gun discharges.

But a little training could stop a lot of accidental gun discharges.

It's low hanging fruit.


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *In 2018, accidental gun deaths accounted for 1% (458) of total gun-related deaths (39,740) in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What percentage of actual gun use resulted in accidental death?

People use guns for sport, hunting, target practice millions of times if not tens of millions of times annually.

in 2019 15,544,849 hunting licenses were issued in the USA

We can assume all of those people went hunting at least once that year. 

How many people shot skeet, or participated in target shooting for fun or competition in the same year?  I think 8 million is a low ball estimate.

So we can say with a high degree of confidence that in 2019  there were at least 15,544,849 plus 8 million instances of people using a gun in the United states.

so 458/23511849 =.0000195 or .00195% of gun uses in 2019 resulted in accidental death.

And in all probability my estimate of all uses of firearms annually is really low.

So yes if any other activity had a risk of death that was .00195%  or less it would be praised to the heavens as being one of the safest activities known to man


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> And are still mostly clueless, which says a lot about their average intelligence.



  It was an accident ya fucken moron.
Of course hunters know the damage a rifle can cause.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It has a lot to do with it.  Only someone who isn't conscious of the damage the rifle can do would have pointed it at anyone even accidentally with his finger on the trigger while supposedly unloading it.




The article doesn't give the details of exactly how the father was trying to unload the gun. You are assuming he actively shot it to release the round that killed the girl. He could very well have been trying to take the gun apart to get the round out and with his focus of attention on doing that, it went off. 

Nobody knows until the investigation is completed, but as yet it's still considered a tragic accident


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Why can't we require hunter safety training?
> 
> Or gun training for that matter?
> 
> ...


Im all for it and the government should foot the bill.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 30, 2021)

JustAnotherNut said:


> You are assuming he actively shot it to release the round that killed the girl.


No, I'm not.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 30, 2021)

JustAnotherNut said:


> The article doesn't give the details of exactly how the father was trying to unload the gun. You are assuming he actively shot it to release the round that killed the girl. He could very well have been trying to take the gun apart to get the round out and with his focus of attention on doing that, it went off.
> 
> Nobody knows until the investigation is completed, but as yet it's still considered a tragic accident


One thing's for sure, he didn't have the muzzle oriented in a safe direction.  Sounds like he had his head up his ass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> And are still mostly clueless, which says a lot about their average intelligence.



   Thats weird.
Everyone I know hunts and none of them have ever shot someone.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 30, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> One thing's for sure, he didn't have the muzzle oriented in a safe direction.  Sounds like he had his head up his ass.




And who knows for sure the exact circumstances? Maybe it was as you say. Or maybe he did and the girl walked in front of him at the wrong moment.   Nobody can be perfect all the time. It's also similar to even Olympic swimmers drown. Sometimes, shit happens even in the best of circumstances.


----------



## monkrules (Nov 30, 2021)

Too bad this clown didn't shoot himself. If he had, we'd be free of one more incompetent gun owner.

By the way, was his name Dick Cheney?


----------



## monkrules (Nov 30, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Are you out there trying to ban cigs? You know, those little tobacco sticks that kill 600,000 Americans every year?
> 
> 458 is peanuts compared to SIX HUNDRED THOUSAND.


Ask one of the 458 killed, or their family members, if "458 is peanuts."


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *Cigarette smoking is responsible for more than 480,000 deaths per year in the United States, including more than 41,000 deaths resulting from secondhand smoke exposure. This is about one in five deaths annually, or 1,300 deaths every day. On average, smokers die 10 years earlier than nonsmokers.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it was way low. That 480000 number are only Americans. 









						The Lancet & The Lancet Public Health: Latest global data finds nearly 8 million deaths from smoking in 2019, and 90% of new smokers addicted by age 25
					

The most comprehensive data on global trends in smoking highlight its enormous global health toll. The number of smokers worldwide has increased to 1.1 billion in 2019, with tobacco smoking causing 7.7 million deaths worldwide.




					www.healthdata.org
				




8 MILLION people die from smoking each year and yet liberals don't touch cigs. Why not?


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 30, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats weird.
> Everyone I know hunts and none of them have ever shot someone.


Just proof that sometimes it really is better to be lucky than good.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 30, 2021)

monkrules said:


> Ask one of the 458 killed, or their family members, if "458 is peanuts."



Ask the families of the 1000 children who drowned in swimming pools each year:









						Drowning is the leading cause of accidental death for young children. Here's how to prevent it | CNN
					

More than 1,000 children die from drowning every year. And it can happen to vigilant parents in just seconds. Here are the many layers of protection to prevent your child from drowning.




					www.cnn.com
				




The family swimming pool and bathtub are killing at a far faster rate than accidental gun deaths.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 30, 2021)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Hard for me to say this, but I do agree. Regardless of the circumstances and what he woulda, coulda, shoulda done is beside the point. I can not even imagine his grief and what he has to live with the rest of his life. Very heartbreaking


Please don't take my remark as acceptance of the caviler attitude toward gun safety as demonstrated by gun nuts.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 30, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Ask the families of the 1000 children who drowned in swimming pools each year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet I don't know of anyone who opposes common sense regulation of swimming pools.


----------



## monkrules (Nov 30, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Ask the families of the 1000 children who drowned in swimming pools each year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your deflection is noted. It is total nonsense, of course. As any thinking person would see, immediately.

No need to go further, it would be a waste of time.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 30, 2021)

monkrules said:


> Your deflection is noted. It is total nonsense, of course. As any thinking person would see, immediately.
> 
> No need to go further, it would be a waste of time.



Translation:

I'm right and you know it.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 30, 2021)

Tragically kids die from poison and accidental drowning and freaking dog bites but this one gets legs because it involved a firearm. Put it in the "never let a tragedy go to waste" file.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> What percentage of actual gun use resulted in accidental death?
> 
> People use guns for sport, hunting, target practice millions of times if not tens of millions of times annually.
> 
> ...




Accidental car death is worse......39,107

And to think, we allow 16 year olds to drive cars without adults.......we don't allow 16 year olds to buy guns.........

Cars, according to fascist, left wing, anti-gun extremist logic, need to be banned...only the government should have access to cars and trucks.....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *In 2018, accidental gun deaths accounted for 1% (458) of total gun-related deaths (39,740) in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure it is when you take into account there are more than 300 million guns in the country.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 1, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Aside from street thugs and criminals, some of the most irresponsible gun owners are hunters. I'm not knocking hunting, but the biggest portion of your average hunters aren't really gun people. They don't carry a weapon every day, many of them don't even own an AR-15 or an AK-47, and they don't shoot much. If they own a handgun for self-protection, it usually stays locked up, unloaded, or resides in a drawer.
> 
> They're what's known as in the gun culture as Fudds. Once a year they break out their bolt or lever-action rifle that belonged to their father/grandfather, put a couple rounds through it at the gun range, shoot a deer or two, then put their rifle away until next year. Most of them don't have a clue as to the proper maintenance, cleaning, and care of their rifles. Trust me, I've seen enough beat up old rusty guns at the public range. I've had to chew a few asses out for the way they don't observe where their muzzle is pointing. That's why I threw together a range in my back yard, so I don't have to be around those jokers.



That sounds nothing like any of the hunters I know.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 1, 2021)

monkrules said:


> Ask one of the 458 killed, or their family members, if "458 is peanuts."


This is a fallacious appeal to emotion; it does not change the fact that 458 accidemtal deaths comnpared to 423,000,000 million guns approaches statistical zero.


----------



## monkrules (Dec 1, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> This is a fallacious appeal to emotion; it does not change the fact that 458 accidemtal deaths comnpared to 423,000,000 million guns approaches statistical zero.


Control yourself. I have no problem with people owning guns. I've owned three.

I have a problem with IDIOTS owning guns. And I've known MANY gun owners who easily fit that description. Some can barely read.

And finally, I'll bet you'd reconsider your flippant remark about accidental gun deaths "approaching statistical zero" if you, or someone you cared about (if there is such a person) were the one who died because some moron was able to easily get a gun he was too fucking stupid to handle carefully.


----------



## Peace (Dec 1, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> I can't imagine anything more devastating than for a father to know he killed his own young daughter. Others will point out his stupid actions and lack of respect for gun safety rules,  and he probably deserves all of that, but for right now, I can only pity him.


I have no pity for the father but the rest of the family I have sorrow for…


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 1, 2021)

monkrules said:


> I have a problem with IDIOTS owning guns. And I've known MANY gun owners who easily fit that description. Some can barely read.


I know!   Let's require a literacy test to own a gun!
We can do the same for the right to vote!
Deal?


monkrules said:


> And finally, I'll bet you'd reconsider your flippant remark about accidental gun deaths "approaching statistical zero" if you, or someone you cared about (if there is such a person) were the one who died because some moron was able to easily get a gun he was too fucking stupid to handle carefully.


There you go again - another fallacious appeal to emotion.
Rational, reasoned people are not swayed by such things -- why are you?


----------



## whitehall (Dec 1, 2021)

In 2018 about 58 kids died from heat stroke in hot cars. It's estimated that about 2,500 kids are injured every year in their own driveways from careless parents who back out of the garage. Tragically there are gun related accidents but they are fewer. Unless negligent homicide charges are filed let the people mourn in peace.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Yet I don't know of anyone who opposes common sense regulation of swimming pools.



We already have common sense gun laws….more than we need…

Our problem is that after we catch violent gun criminals democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians let them out over and over again……if the democrat party would stop doing that our gun crime rate would drop about 95%…..


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...


He should be locked way. Obviously guess which way it was pointed ?
OTOH in that hood her momma and her older sister may have been the same person ?

Lil darlin...look down thissy here barrel and make sure ya kaint see nothin in thar.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 1, 2021)

The correct way to see if a gun is loaded or not.


----------



## monkrules (Dec 1, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> I know!   Let's require a literacy test to own a gun!
> We can do the same for the right to vote!
> Deal?
> 
> ...


You're neither rational nor seasoned. You're an arrogant, delusional clown who is so insecure he just has to have the final word, in any exchange.

Please, don't bother to respond. Your first post was tedious, and things have gone downhill from there. 

Say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## Dayton3 (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...



You can be unloading the gun by ejecting the magazine but there still be a round in the chamber.

Not an infrequent occurrence accidental discharge.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Dec 2, 2021)

RIP to the young 11 year old who will never get to experience life: (


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 2, 2021)

monkrules said:


> You're neither rational nor seasoned. You're an arrogant, delusional clown who is so insecure he just has to have the final word, in any exchange.


I accept your surrender.


----------



## monkrules (Dec 2, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> I accept your surrender.


You want to go back and forth, like children in a food fight. It's a waste of time trying to reason with someone with such an immature attitude. 

I suggest you go back to complete middle school. But for the time being, please enjoy your well-earned spot on my Sambo list.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 2, 2021)

monkrules said:


> It's a waste of time trying to reason with someone with such an immature attitude.


Says the guy who presents fallacious appeals to emotion, not understanding that rational, reasoned people are not swayed by such nonsense.

And I don't recall your response:
Let's require a literacy test to own a gun!
We can do the same for the right to vote!
Deal?

Well?


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 2, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...


You gotta love those guns.  They should be handed out at petrol stations.  Further saturate to country with them.  Blast the shot out of everyone.  

The justification of hunting as an excuse has just gone down the drain.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You gotta love those guns.  They should be handed out at petrol stations.  Further saturate to country with them.  Blast the shot out of everyone.
> 
> The justification of hunting as an excuse has just gone down the drain.



And your post should warn hunters that their shotguns and deer rifles are not safe from fascists like you.  Too long many hunters have ignored the fight for th Right to own guns because they believed asshats like you would have no reason to target their hunting guns......and they are gravely mistaken.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 3, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You gotta love those guns.  They should be handed out at petrol stations.  Further saturate to country with them.  Blast the shot out of everyone.
> The justification of hunting as an excuse has just gone down the drain.


Your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 3, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *In 2018, accidental gun deaths accounted for 1% (458) of total gun-related deaths (39,740) in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


458 out of 600 million firearms legally owned is miniscule.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 27, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> How would a rifle discharge when you don't have your finger on the trigger?


You should ask Alec Baldwin.  As for your question, it's called a "negligent discharge".  They happen regularly, even with people who KNOW how to safely handle a firearm.  They're still "human" remember?  If I did that and ended my child's life, I'd immediately join her.  I couldn't live through that kind of horror.  I wouldn't even want to try.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 27, 2022)

JGalt said:


> some of the most irresponsible gun owners are hunters.


I grew up around older uncles and cousins who taught me to hunt and to safely handle firearms.  I've had 2 negligent discharges in about 50 years of handling weapons and thankfully, no one got injured.  I understand your point though.  I just think it has less to do with hunters as a group and more to do with careless, lazy people.  IMO, the more dangerous group are those who carry a firearm for self-protection and refuse to train regularly.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 28, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> You should ask Alec Baldwin.  As for your question, it's called a "negligent discharge".  They happen regularly, even with people who KNOW how to safely handle a firearm.  They're still "human" remember?  If I did that and ended my child's life, I'd immediately join her.  I couldn't live through that kind of horror.  I wouldn't even want to try.


Even this idiot was stupid enough to mishandle a gun. The head of the Oath Keepers was too stupid to check a gun before he decided to clean it, so now he wears an eye patch. He should have listened when that funny Christmas show told him "You'll shoot your eye out kid".  From the looks of that nasty mouth, he should have listened when he was told to brush his teeth too.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 28, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...


We have to agree that this was an accident instead of the murders on the inner-city shitholes where blacks kill kids because of gang violence.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 28, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The man was hunting when he was unloading a high-powered rifle, which fired and struck his daughter once, Owen said.



That sucks.  There is just no excuse for such carelessness.

YOU NEVER POINT GUNS AT PEOPLE UNLESS YOU INTEND TO SHOOT THEM!--- --- Alex Baldwin.


----------



## braalian (Jan 29, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *In 2018, accidental gun deaths accounted for 1% (458) of total gun-related deaths (39,740) in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it isn’t trivial. But you still have to put it in context. How many small children are tragically killed by parents backing out of their driveways and not looking? Does that mean all car owners are reckless for owning such dangerous machines?


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Even this idiot was stupid enough to mishandle a gun. The head of the Oath Keepers was too stupid to check a gun before he decided to clean it, so now he wears an eye patch. He should have listened when that funny Christmas show told him "You'll shoot your eye out kid".  From the looks of that nasty mouth, he should have listened when he was told to brush his teeth too.
> View attachment 593960


So what?

Whenever people are involved accidents will happen.

You accept this for every other activity but not for gun use?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 29, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So what?
> 
> Whenever people are involved accidents will happen.
> 
> You accept this for every other activity but not for gun use?




Cars are used to accidentally kill over 39,000 people...you won't see bulldog calling to ban or confiscate them...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So what?
> 
> Whenever people are involved accidents will happen.
> 
> You accept this for every other activity but not for gun use?


He shot his eye out, kid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 29, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...


Hence its still under investigation. Cars kill more people in accidents than guns. Should parents stop driving cars? You are such leftist asshole. People already think you're an idiot. Your posts on this board prove them to be correct.


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> He shot his eye out, kid.


Again so what?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> He shot his eye out, kid.




Cars kill over 39,000 people every year......ban them...right?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Cars kill over 39,000 people every year......ban them...right?


That was stupid the first time you posted it.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> That was stupid the first time you posted it.




Yes....you have no reply.....


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes....you have no reply.....


Something that stupid requires no reply.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 29, 2022)

RIP.  Very Sad.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 29, 2022)

Crepitus said:


> Most gun owners have no real appreciation of how dangerous they are.  They think of them as neat toys, not weapons.


Sad but true.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 29, 2022)

Sadly many people do not view Human Life as precious.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 29, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Are you out there trying to ban cigs? You know, those little tobacco sticks that kill 600,000 Americans every year?


I would support banning tobacco.

Fentanyl is banned.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> RIP.  Very Sad.




Suicide accounts for the most deaths.....Japan, South Korea and China have extreme gun control laws....and higher suicide rates than we do....

That means, dipstick, that guns do not cause or drive the suicide rate......

Meanwhile...guns save lives...lives of innocent men, women and children that are not torn up or destroyed by rape, robbery, murder, stabbings, or beatings....

600 million guns in private hands......over 21.25 million Americans can carry guns legally in public for self defense.........



American use those legal guns 1.2 million times a year to stop rapes, stabbings, beatings, robberies, and murders, as well as also stopping mass public shootings when they are allowed to have their legal guns with them...



Gun deaths...the truth....



2019...



Gun murder...10,235



Gun accidents...486



Of the gun murder deaths....over 70-80% of the victims are not regular Americans....they are criminals...murdered by other criminals in primarily democrat party controlled cities....where the democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians have released them over and over again no matter how many times they are arrested for felony, illegal gun possession and violent crimes with guns...that's on you and your political party...not normal gun owners.





Gun suicides... 23,491...





Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop brutal rapes, robberies, beatings, knifings, murders......according to the Centers for Disease Control, and 1.5 million times according to the Department of Justice.



Lives saved....based on research?  By law abiding gun owners using guns to stop criminals?



Case Closed: Kleck Is Still Correct





* that makes for at least 176,000 lives saved—*



Money saved from people not being beaten, raped, murdered, robbed?.......





*So figuring that the average DGU saves one half of a person’s life—as “gun violence” predominantly affects younger demographics—that gives us $3.465 million per half life.*
*
Putting this all together, we find that the monetary benefit of guns (by way of DGUs) is roughly $1.02 trillion per year. That’s trillion. With a ‘T’.
*
*I was going to go on and calculate the costs of incarceration ($50K/year) saved by people killing 1527 criminals annually, and then look at the lifetime cost to society of an average criminal (something in excess of $1 million). But all of that would be a drop in the bucket compared to the $1,000,000,000,000 ($1T) annual benefit of gun ownership.*

*When compared to the (inflation adjusted from 2002) $127.5 billion ‘cost’ of gun violence calculated by by our Ludwig-Cook buddies, guns save a little more than eight times what they “cost.”*
*
Which, I might add, is completely irrelevant since “the freedom to own and carry the weapon of your choice is a natural, fundamental, and inalienable human, individual, civil, and Constitutional right — subject neither to the democratic process nor to arguments grounded in social utility.”

So even taking Motherboard’s own total and multiplying it by 100, the benefits to society of civilian gun ownership dwarf the associated costs.*


Annual Defensive Gun Use Savings Dwarf Study's "Gun Violence" Costs - The Truth About Guns


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Sad but true.





Crepitus said:


> Most gun owners have no real appreciation of how dangerous they are.  They think of them as neat toys, not weapons.




And that is just a stupid comment......

600 million guns in the U.S.

Over 21.5 million Americans carry guns legally in the U.S. for self defense, millions use guns for hunting and competition.....

Number of accidental gun deaths in the U.S in 2019?

486

Yes...most Americans understand how dangerous guns are........


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Suicide accounts for the most deaths.....Japan, South Korea and China have extreme gun control laws....and higher suicide rates than we do....
> 
> That means, dipstick, that guns do not cause or drive the suicide rate......
> 
> ...


Their gun related suicide rates are tiny compared to us.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Their gun related suicide rates are tiny compared to us.




No..their suicide rates are higher than our rates................they have higher rates of suicide in total...guns aren't the cause of suicide...so guns are not the issue in suicide.....

And yet Scotland has a higher suicide rate than the U.S......Japan, where only criminals and cops have guns, has a higher suicide rate than the U.S....Sweden has a higher suicide rate than the U.S....Denmark has a higher suicide rate than the u.S.....



France

Germany,

Hungary

Iceland

New Zealand

Poland

Norway

Japan

South Korea



https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/world/suiciderate.html



Scotland..



15.7 suicides per 100,000

In 2019?

16.7 suicides per 100,000.

And in the U.S.?

13.93 per 100,000



Suicide facts and figures



Changes in Suicide Rates — United States, ...



https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/world/suiciderate.html



South Korea 24.7

Hungary 21

Japan 19.4

Belgium 18.4

Finland 16.5

France 14.6

Austria 13.8

Poland 13.8

Czec Republic 12.7

New Zealand 11.9

Denmark 11.3

Sweden  11.1

Norway 10.9

Slovac Republic 10.9

Iceland 10.3

Germany 10.3

Canada 10.2

United States 10.1



A new report by Unicef contains a shocking statistic - New Zealand has by far the highest youth suicide rate in the developed world.
A shock but no surprise - it's not the first time the country tops that table.
The Unicef report found New Zealand's youth suicide rate - teenagers between 15 and 19 - to be the highest of a long list of 41 OECD and EU countries.
The rate of 15.6 suicides per 100,000 people is twice as high as the US rate and almost five times that of Britain.


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40284130



Another year...Japan and 20 other countries with higher suicide rates than U.S....



https://www.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Their gun related suicide rates are tiny compared to us.




The Japanese need to ban rope and tall buildings........they are the leading methods of suicide in Japan.......guns are not the issue in suicide...but you asshats need to include suicide in gun deaths because you have to increase the number of dead to push your dumb agenda...



			https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jea/14/6/14_6_187/_pdf


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 30, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> RIP.  Very Sad.


Guns do not cause murder or suicides


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 30, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...


A civics test, in English, for all voters


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 30, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Guns do not cause murder or suicides


Guns enable murder and suicide.  Like opioids.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Number of accidental gun deaths in the U.S in 2019?
> 
> 486
> 
> Yes...most Americans understand how dangerous guns are........


Guns are used in over 30,000 murders and suicides per year in USA.


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 30, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Guns enable murder and suicide.  Like opioids.


No they don't.

 half of all suicides in this country are committed without guns.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Guns enable murder and suicide.  Like opioids.



As does rope, tall buildings, trains, car exhaust systems, plastic bags and rubber bands.......should we ban all of those things as well.....?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Guns are used in over 30,000 murders and suicides per year in USA.




Yes...you have to lump them together to get the number that high since gun murder was 10,258 in 2019...the rest were suicides...

Cars kill over 39,000 every single year......so according to your logic, we need to ban them since they kill more people than guns do through both illegal killing and suicide.....right?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No..their suicide rates are higher than our rates................they have higher rates of suicide in total...guns aren't the cause of suicide...so guns are not the issue in suicide.....
> 
> And yet Scotland has a higher suicide rate than the U.S......Japan, where only criminals and cops have guns, has a higher suicide rate than the U.S....Sweden has a higher suicide rate than the U.S....Denmark has a higher suicide rate than the u.S.....
> 
> ...


When you break that down by the method of suicide, you see that the US has 5.76 suicide deaths by guns per 100,000 people , Sweden has 0.85, France 1.1, Japan .03, the UK 0.14, Throughout the world, Greenland is the only country whose suicide rate by guns is higher. Our suicide rate by guns is many times higher than most of the world. We should do what they are doing.








						Suicide rate by firearm
					

Death rates from suicide using firearms, measured as the number of deaths per 100,000 people in a given population.




					ourworldindata.org


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The Japanese need to ban rope and tall buildings........they are the leading methods of suicide in Japan.......guns are not the issue in suicide...but you asshats need to include suicide in gun deaths because you have to increase the number of dead to push your dumb agenda...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jea/14/6/14_6_187/_pdf


In the US they are.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 30, 2022)

Again which Country has the higher suicide rate? And since all those countries with higher rates don't use firearms that tells you suicide has nothing to do with firearms.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> When you break that down by the method of suicide, you see that the US has 5.76 suicide deaths by guns per 100,000 people , Sweden has 0.85, France 1.1, Japan .03, the UK 0.14, Throughout the world, Greenland is the only country whose suicide rate by guns is higher. Our suicide rate by guns is many times higher than most of the world. We should do what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rope kills more people as do trains around the world.....ban ropes.....and pills....

I know you want to distract from the fact that you have no point........the countries with total gun control have higher suicide rates than we do...making guns a non issue for suicide...

You dumb ass.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Again which Country has the higher suicide rate? And since all those countries with higher rates don't use firearms that tells you suicide has nothing to do with firearms.




They are trying to distract from the truth, facts and reality.....suicide is the only way to get gun death numbers that high, so they have to lie about suicide...


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes...you have to lump them together to get the number that high since gun murder was 10,258 in 2019...the rest were suicides...
> 
> Cars kill over 39,000 every single year......so according to your logic, we need to ban them since they kill more people than guns do through both illegal killing and suicide.....right?


Cars are a necessity.

Banning motorcycles would not be a bad idea.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 30, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> No they don't.
> 
> half of all suicides in this country are committed without guns.


Over 90% of non-gun suicide attempts do not succeed.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Cars are a necessity.
> 
> Banning motorcycles would not be a bad idea.




Guns are also a necessity.......you could ask the 15 million innocent men, women and children murdered by the German socialists across Europe between 1939-1945, the 20 million Russians murdered after 1917. by the socialists...or the 70 million Chines murdered after 1945 by the socialists.....or even the 3 million Asians murdered by the Japanese during the war...not war casualties...innocents massacred by Japanese military forces...

You could ask them about needing guns.......but in the 1920s, they listened to people like you....registered their guns in order to be "safer," since their governments promised to protect them........

But they are dead....again, murdered by the socialist governments who used registration lists to confiscate their guns......and them murdered them....

Guns are a necessity......


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Over 90% of non-gun suicide attempts do not succeed.




Funny, you need to explain it to all the countries with higher suicide rates than the U.S....

Methods in japan..



https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jea/14/6/14_6_187/_pdf







And yet Scotland has a higher suicide rate than the U.S......Japan, where only criminals and cops have guns, has a higher suicide rate than the U.S....Sweden has a higher suicide rate than the U.S....Denmark has a higher suicide rate than the u.S.....



France

Germany,

Hungary

Iceland

New Zealand

Poland

Norway

Japan

South Korea



https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/world/suiciderate.html



Scotland..



15.7 suicides per 100,000

In 2019?

16.7 suicides per 100,000.

And in the U.S.?

13.93 per 100,000



Suicide facts and figures



Changes in Suicide Rates — United States, ...



https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/world/suiciderate.html



*South Korea 24.7*

Hungary 21

*Japan 19.4*

Belgium 18.4

Finland 16.5

France 14.6

Austria 13.8

Poland 13.8

Czec Republic 12.7

New Zealand 11.9

Denmark 11.3

Sweden  11.1

Norway 10.9

Slovac Republic 10.9

Iceland 10.3

Germany 10.3

Canada 10.2

*United States 10.1*



A new report by Unicef contains a shocking statistic - New Zealand has by far the highest youth suicide rate in the developed world.
A shock but no surprise - it's not the first time the country tops that table.
The Unicef report found New Zealand's youth suicide rate - teenagers between 15 and 19 - to be the highest of a long list of 41 OECD and EU countries.
The rate of 15.6 suicides per 100,000 people is twice as high as the US rate and almost five times that of Britain.


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40284130



Another year...Japan and 20 other countries with higher suicide rates than U.S....



https://www.nli-research.co.jp/files/topics/51104_ext_18_en_0.pdf?site=nli


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 30, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Over 90% of non-gun suicide attempts do not succeed.


Doesnt change the fact that NUMEROUS first world Countries with strict gun control have higher suicide rates then the US proving firearms are not the problem.


----------



## beautress (Jan 30, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh. That's sadder than sad. Maybe the news of it will send a million people to gun safety school that the NRA provides those who wish to handle guns safely.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Rope kills more people as do trains around the world.....ban ropes.....and pills....
> 
> I know you want to distract from the fact that you have no point........the countries with total gun control have higher suicide rates than we do...making guns a non issue for suicide...
> 
> You dumb ass.


I'll acknowledge that my point is one that your little brain is not capable or interested in considering. That's your problem, not mine.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> I'll acknowledge that my point is one that your little brain is not capable or interested in considering. That's your problem, not mine.




Yep....you have nothing....


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep....you have nothing....


Considering your limited reasoning ability, that would seem to be the case for you. As I said before, that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> When you break that down by the method of suicide, you see that the US has 5.76 suicide deaths by guns per 100,000 people , Sweden has 0.85, France 1.1, Japan .03, the UK 0.14, Throughout the world, Greenland is the only country whose suicide rate by guns is higher. Our suicide rate by guns is many times higher than most of the world. We should do what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So suicide using a gun is somehow worse than suicide using a razor blade, a rope, an overdose or a swan dive off a building?


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Over 90% of non-gun suicide attempts do not succeed.


Got a link for that?

ANd what does that matter?

Suicide is a choice.  I happen to believe that people have the right to choose whether they live or not.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> So suicide using a gun is somehow worse than suicide using a razor blade, a rope, an overdose or a swan dive off a building?


Nope. It is, however, the main way we kill ourselves in the US.


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Nope. It is, however, the main way we kill ourselves in the US.


People have the absolute right to decide to commit suicide or not.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Nope. It is, however, the main way we kill ourselves in the US.


So what? it is not the main way in the world. Proving firearms are not the problem.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So what? it is not the main way in the world. Proving firearms are not the problem.


They are a problem here.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> RIP.  Very Sad.


As you know, for every gun used to commit murder, ~10 are used in self-defense.
Why doesn't this information make your infographic?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Guns enable murder and suicide.


People are more than capable of killing themselves, and others, w/o a firearm.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Guns are used in over 30,000 murders and suicides per year in USA.


And over 100,000 times per year in self-defense.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> As you know, for every gun used to commit murder, ~10 are used in self-defense.
> Why doesn't this information make your infographic?


Because it's bullshit


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Over 90% of non-gun suicide attempts do not succeed.


Because the person trying to commit suicide was not serious about killing himself.


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> They are a problem here.


No they're not.

The vast majority of Americans have a less than minuscule chance of being murdered by a person with a gun.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Because the person trying to commit suicide was not serious about killing himself.


With a gun, he doesn't have much time to reconsider, does he?


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> With a gun, he doesn't have much time to reconsider, does he?


Same with a swan dive off a roof.

His life his choice.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> No they're not.
> 
> The vast majority of Americans have a less than minuscule chance of being murdered by a person with a gun.


Yet you gun nuts rant about Chicago on a regular basis.


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Yet you gun nuts rant about Chicago on a regular basis.


I haven't mentioned Chicago at all.

The facts are the facts.

You have a 99.9996% chance of not getting murdered by a person with a gun.

If you don't live in a hyper violent urban area your odds improve greatly.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 31, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You've spoken to most gun owners?  That must have been exhausting.



And never mind she probably drives a big SUV or pickup and texts while driving and putting on makeup at the same time.

But hey....."LOOK A THOSE EVIL GUNS" !!!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Yet you gun nuts rant about Chicago on a regular basis.



Their ranting about a "CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT" is far less annoying than your cults obsession with Trump and all your defund the Police BS and anti-America rhetoric


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> With a gun, he doesn't have much time to reconsider, does he?




And when you step off the ledge, you can't fly either....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 31, 2022)

Dear Real Americans......

Please try to remember that Marxist and Communists in America do not want personal liberty and freedom.
They are the Cult of massive Oppressive Government control and your ownership of a gun is a big roadblock in the way of that.

ALL their BULLSHIT about deaths and safety and lives etc etc etc is nothing more than propaganda to move the agenda of disarming America forward.
They truly don't give a flying shit about your safety or your rights or the facts.

But I'm betting you are smart and already knew this.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Because the person trying to commit suicide was not serious about killing himself.


Suicide without a gun is very difficult.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> As you know, for every gun used to commit murder, ~10 are used in self-defense.
> Why doesn't this information make your infographic?


That data is unverifiable -- it is based on open ended survey questions.  Murder and suicide data is very precise.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Suicide without a gun is very difficult.


^^^
This is a lie.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> That data is unverifiable -- it is based on open ended survey questions.  Murder and suicide data is very precise.


It came from YOUR source.
Surely you believe YOUR source is sound.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 31, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Accidental gun deaths are still a a minuscule percentage compared to the number of time people use guns annually.
> 
> In fact any other activity with such a low percentage of accidental deaths would be praised for being safe.


 i am sure the father is comforted by this fact


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> ^^^
> This is a lie.



Most suicides without guns do not succeed.

Guns, like opioids do not kill people.  They are used to kill people.  Opioids are banned.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Suicide without a gun is very difficult.


No it isnt. hanging jumping poison and knifes used the right way are very effective.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jan 31, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> No it isnt. hanging jumping poison and knifes *used the right way* are very effective.


Most people who consider suicide are *ambivalent*.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Most suicides without guns do not succeed.


Which, as you know, in no way proves your claim.
Thus, it remains a lie.,


Relative Ethics said:


> Guns, like opioids do not kill people.  They are used to kill people.  Opioids are banned.


2nd rate, 3rd grade logic.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 31, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Most people who consider suicide are *ambivalent*.


The people who choose a gun, however, have committed themselves to dying.
That being the case, not having a gun will not keep them alive.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Feb 1, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The people who choose a gun, however, have committed themselves to dying.
> That being the case, not having a gun will not keep them alive.


We can not be certain of that.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> i am sure the father is comforted by this fact


Where there are people there will be accidents.

This is a fact as dependable as gravity.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 1, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Suicide without a gun is very difficult.


No it's not.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 1, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Suicide without a gun is very difficult.



No, it's not.

This is the story of a friend's nephew. The kid actually finished his homework before hanging himself:

Administrators kept quiet about student’s breakdown before suicide: suit

Suicide by hanging is easy. It's gruesome as fuck but, unless you're holding a really sharp knife, once you kick that chair over it's a done deal...


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 1, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Most suicides without guns do not succeed.
> 
> Guns, like opioids do not kill people.  They are used to kill people.  Opioids are banned.



A pistol is the easiest and most convenient way to kill yourself today. It's easy to get a pistol, buy or borrow. A bullet to the brain is almost always lethal.

Hanging yourself or taking drugs is not always successful. A lot of places where people used to jump off are secured these days.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A pistol is the easiest and most convenient way to kill yourself today. It's easy to get a pistol, buy or borrow. A bullet to the brain is almost always lethal.
> 
> Hanging yourself or taking drugs is not always successful. A lot of places where people used to jump off are secured these days.




And yet without guns South Koreans and the Japanese still kill themselves at higher rates....

What does it take to show you idiots that the method isn't the issue?


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 1, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Most suicides without guns do not succeed.
> 
> Guns, like opioids do not kill people.  They are used to kill people.  Opioids are banned.


Opioids are not banned


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 1, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> We can not be certain of that.


We can.   You just refuse to admit it.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Feb 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A pistol is the easiest and most convenient way to kill yourself today. It's easy to get a pistol, buy or borrow. A bullet to the brain is almost always lethal.
> 
> Hanging yourself or taking drugs is not always successful. A lot of places where people used to jump off are secured these days.


Sad but true.  Guns enable over 10,000 murders and over 20,000 suicides each year.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Feb 1, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Opioids are not banned


Most opioids are available only on prescription.  In early 2010s there was a pandemic of prescription drug abuse.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Feb 1, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> This is the story of a friend's nephew. The kid actually finished his homework before hanging himself:
> 
> ...


RIP.  Very sad.  Mental health is another issue.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 2, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Most opioids are available only on prescription.  In early 2010s there was a pandemic of prescription drug abuse.


They are not banned and are readily available on the black market


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 2, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Sad but true.  Guns enable over 10,000 murders and over 20,000 suicides each year.



Those murders.....70-80% of the victims are criminals murdered by other criminals, and the majority of the remaining victims are the friends and family of criminals who are hit in the crossfire, or killed when the criminal is targeted for murder.....

Meanwhile, 1.1 million times a year, Americans use their legal guns to stop rapes, robberies, murders, beatings, stabbings, mass public shootings....according to the Centers for Disease control...or 1.5 million times a year according to the Department of Justice research.....

Can you tell which numbers are bigger?


----------



## Man of Ethics (Feb 2, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> They are not banned and are readily available on the black market


Possession and sale of illegal drugs is a serious felony.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Feb 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Those murders.....70-80% of the victims are criminals murdered by other criminals, and the majority of the remaining victims are the friends and family of criminals who are hit in the crossfire, or killed when the criminal is targeted for murder.....


All *human life* is precious.  I do not value avian life -- I eat tons of chicken.  But humans have G-dly souls.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 3, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Possession and sale of illegal drugs is a serious felony.


They are not banned.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 3, 2022)

Relative Ethics said:


> Sad but true.  Guns enable over 10,000 murders and over 20,000 suicides each year.


And at least 100,000 instances of self defense.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 3, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A Texas man fatally shot his 11-year-old daughter Saturday in what appears to have been a hunting accident, officials said.
> 
> The child was identified as Daisy Grace Lynn George, a sixth-grader in junior high school in the Hallsville Independent School District, Harrison County Sheriff’s Capt. Tyler Owen said.
> 
> ...


Responsible  gun owners my arse. If he can't tell his daughter from a turkey, he shouldnt have a gun. 
No mention of that nut that blasted the school in Minnesota. Another gun nut. 
But you'll all accept it as collateral damage for freedom. 
Well done nut jobs.


----------

